# Am I too old, are there others like me?



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm 29 years old and I have rekindled my love for 40k. The stress of work and family life made me turn to 40k mainly for painting as I find it relaxing. After a bit of commissioning work I decided to collect my own army and I really want to play a game....

However I am 29! I have family and work, and I find it a bit embarrassing that I want to collect and play at this age, I haven't even told my girlfriend or anyone for that matter that i collect...

Am I the only one out there who:

1. Is a bit embarrassed with himself wanting to play and paint
2. Is put off by the very young gamers out there

I want to hear other people stories and 40k confessions, I would be reassured if there were other secret geeks like me out there?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I turn 36 on Tuesday, I have a wife, a 10 year old daughter and another due next month. I started 40k a month before my join date here.

Your hobbies are yours to do as you wish. This hobby is a lot less destructive, expensive, odd, ect ect, than others you could choose.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm 25 (nearly 26).

My gaming circle is about 5 people, they are all older than me. One just in his 40s and the other 2 are late 20s early 30s.

I have found that being older allows me to enjoy the game, I know GW focuses a lot on younger players but I think the games are designed for older people.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I am 29 and I started collecting and playing again a year ago. I have a fulltime job, a house, a rockband, a girlfriend, the works. So you are far from alone.

There is absolutely no shame in having a hobby such as wargaming. As long as you don't seem embarrased about it, noone else around you will be. They will only poke you, if they detect that even you are ashamed of it.

Stand tall, stand proud - Enjoy the hobby if you truly do. Don't let anyone else tell you what is acceptable at your age and what isn't. People have more respect for one who stands up for his hobbies and his choices, than one that scurries away and tries to hide his true passions. 

You have a hobby that you enjoy. Enjoy it. Be awesome.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Nordicus - Best response ever 

I think the question is finding a gaming circle my own age, I think the embarrassment is not knowing gamers my age, I'd like to play with people over a drink with some banter. How did you come across older gamers?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

raven_jim said:


> How did you come across older gamers?


Truth be told, it was a combination of two things: A gaming club in my hometown and my closest friends.

The gaming club is pretty straight forward. I went there a couple of gamenights, just to observe and get to know the crowd. I saw a few games, saw how people interacted and went from there. If you say that you're new and that you want to learn, people are usually very open and welcoming. Everyone wants more players!

The second part was actually because of my passion. 2 of my closest friends now play Warhammer 40k too, because they saw how much I enjoyed it. I talked about it, explained it and they got smitten. Now they both collect and we all learned the game together.

There are many ways to get a gaming group. But if you have the chance to get to a gaming club in your near vicinity, it's always a great place to start.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

2 of the blokes I play with used to work at my local GW and I stayed in touch when they left, then the other 3 were friends of theirs.

Gaming clubs can be a good place to look, there are usually a few older gamers there.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

There is no shame in gaming. I'm 41, am married, have a son in college and still find time to do Wargaming. Considering the man who brought me into this hobby (my dad, whom I played WRG and Ral Partha ancients with starting from about the age of 3 or so) just turned 65 this year and still games...you are never too old.

No one would give you crap at 29 for being an avid video gamer and seriously no one should give you crap about being a wargamer. Like Nord said above, if you act like the hobby is a shameful one then people will react accordingly.

As for younger gamers, they need older players to help guide and show them what good gaming/painting/modelling is and if you really don't want to play against them I am sure you can find a club or group of older gamers to hang around with.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

29?!? I'll be 42 shortly and having only just gotten back to this in January, I'm having the time of my life, especially when I'm battling my 7 year-old son and 10 year-old daughter at home on the weekends after they finish all their homework!!!

BTW, you're never to old to tap into your imaginative and creative side!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am 34 been playing pretty much non stop since second. When I was stationed at the Ft Campbell you could walk into the local shop and see a group and the meanest son of a bitches all gathered around a table pew-pewing with their little plastic toys. Anyone who honestly has an issue with you mini Wargaming probably needs to eat a dick. Now of course expect some ribbing from friends.

I usually get teased by some friends light heartily then I show them some of the things I have painted. Normally shuts them up quick enough.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

At 29 you are whipper snapper compared to some of the longfangs on here. At 42 I'm very proud of my hobby and probably go on about it way to much in the office and with friends. Even the friends of my wife get told all about my hobby.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm 37, with a wife and daughter, and I still find the time to keep up with the hobby. It gives me as much pleasure now as it did the day I picked up my copy of Rogue Trader 20 years ago. Some of my work mates laughed and sneered when I told them, but when I headed off to Poland for the ETC last year as part of the Irish Flames of War team they started to take a different view of it. 

Who cares what others think? Personally I think golf one of the stupidest hobbies going, but I don't ridicule my mates for playing. I expect the same in return.

As for the younger gamers, there is bound to be a group of more mature gamers somewhere close by. Independent stores are a better place to find them than a GW store. All the younger gamers naturally gravitate to GW, so the veterans tend to go elsewhere looking for like minded individuals.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Geez these 29 year old kids thinking they are getting old like they found some grey hairs around their mister or something. I am 43 and have been in this hobby since 1994. I was married, now have girlfriend, full time job and 5 kids. Everyone of my friends and family know about my hobby and are fine with it. My kids love it because they get to help me play with "daddies toys" they help me assemble, paint and base my armies. They are even getting into wanting to create their own armies.

Independent stores are the best place to find people over 14. In my group I am the youngest in a group of ten guys that meet and play at a local store. Even when we get a some youngsters come in we are respectful of them and other than a few dick twat kids most of them don't mind playing the grey beards. So enjoy your hobby and be proud it. It is fun and relaxing and if the girlfriend gives you crap just point out you could be going to bars and chasing other women or be home with her painting and playing with little plastic army men. Usually takes care of any complaints she has about them. Who knows she may even get into it if she sees how much fun you are having or like my girlfriend. she loves to play hostess so we have gatherings at my place to play so she can play hostess and cook and bake stuff.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

44 ,  12 yr old son who plays and a 6 yr old who wants too 

I set up a GCN reg club with 2 mates and our average age is 29 ( we have a Bar so no under 15s allowed ) . Its very succesful
screw being embarrassed , im to old for that . If anyone don't like it they can suck my D$%k


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm 29 with a fulltime Job, and fulltime college, girlfirend, and active social life. And im not afraid to show of what i do as a hobby. as someone above me said theres are alot worse things that you could have as a hobby. mostly everyone at work knows about it because they see me poping in here to check things out almost daily and my GF is 100% ok with it and even encourages me to continue (even though she will never play). all im missing is a dedicated group of players who want to meet and have a few beers and play.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

You will never be too old to do something you enjoy and makes you feel good, if you are, then you are most likely dead or soon to be!:laugh:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If you enjoy it, then you are not too old, If others give you a hard time about it, tell them to get fucked. I am 38, I play 40k with my son, better times were never had.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

well im 36 and own a store full of table top game...(and old men) and my ages run from 5-50, and its not uncommon to see the older guys playing the younger guys(generally cause they table them) gives them a boost of confidence before i CRUSH it! mwahahaha

but we also have a regular mens night which is a beer and pretzels night. no kids allowed after 7pm, so it give a chance for us oldies to catch up.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I find that the majority of players I encounter are markedly older than my own 20 years. Don't worry, my man, you have nothing to fear.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

No reason to be ashamed of it. I turned twenty seven this past July and haven't been bothered by trying to hide what I do with my friends hell I even got a few into it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm going to echo all the other veterans here. I'm 33, I'm married, we have a 2 year old, I have a career, and I'm in grad school.

I don't have much time to paint or play right now, but as soon as I can get back to it I hope to.

And there's no shame in it. Miniature painting and war gaming is a far better thing than frequenting strip clubs or drinking a lot.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow some really interesting feedback. I think when I originally got into this in the mid 90's all I knew was GW, so when i started getting stuff online to paint I thought I would pop into my local store and when I saw nothing but younglings having tantrums it put me off a little, but it really reassures me that there are other older tabletop gamers out there. I suppose the next step is finding a local club and find people a bit older

Cheers all


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Heh, I'm thirty-one and I've been painting plastic spacemen since I was about seven 

I haven't gamed much - except GW's old "Wargame Series" or the odd game of Risk - in the last ten years. I have a small clutch of gaming friends, of whom about 2/3 are older than me so age shouldn't be of any real concern


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Anytime mate - Do let us know how your endeavors work out and, if you want, let us see your works.

If you need any help with lists for games, you can always post them in the forums here, and we can give some feedback on it, if you want it


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Anytime mate - Do let us know how your endeavors work out and, if you want, let us see your works.
> 
> If you need any help with lists for games, you can always post them in the forums here, and we can give some feedback on it, if you want it


:goodpost:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

fatmantis said:


> well im 36 and own a store full of table top game...(and old men) and my ages run from 5-50, and its not uncommon to see the older guys playing the younger guys(generally cause they table them) gives them a boost of confidence before i CRUSH it! mwahahaha
> 
> but we also have a regular mens night which is a beer and pretzels night. no kids allowed after 7pm, so it give a chance for us oldies to catch up.


Wargaming club in Shenzhen! I so have to come visit on my next business trip out there. I'll PM you for your location when I finalise my up-coming trip!


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

48, wife and 2 kids. Been at this since 87' at camp lejune, much like my avatar all grey....still wont give it up! you shouldnt worry about anyone else if it makes you happy.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

raven_jim said:


> Wow some really interesting feedback. I think when I originally got into this in the mid 90's all I knew was GW, so when i started getting stuff online to paint I thought I would pop into my local store and when I saw nothing but younglings having tantrums it put me off a little, but it really reassures me that there are other older tabletop gamers out there. I suppose the next step is finding a local club and find people a bit older
> 
> Cheers all


I know the feeling - it's a bit daunting getting back into it when everyone at the FLGS is much younger, know each other and know the game better than you. Try and have a look for local clubs and ask at the game shop if they have any older players. Chances are if you find one older chap to chat with they'll probably have others they game with on a regular basis.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just to add to the long list of Aged Gamers here
I'm 38, Have an 8 year old, and one more on the way in Feb.
I only get to play about once every 3 months or so. I'm ok with this, as I was more of a modeler/painter. 
My nearest FLGS is well over 40 miles away that has a "regular" gaming club with a second store about 20 miles away that has the occasional gamer but nothing regular and the players are rather flaky and tend to drop arranged games at the last minuet.

Don't feel bad and play what you want to play. Some people rub their super custom cars with diapers or go nuts over some pigskin tossed around on a TV screen. Do what you want and do not feel bad for liking it.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

With my gaming group, being 29, I'm in the middle of the age range. And many of the older guys are more into the game and background than some of the younger guys. But we are all just there to have fun, with 1-2 exceptions. Occassionally we get kids playing but they are fairly mature as far as I am concerned, unlike the card gamers I used to play with. 

And the only person in my life that seems bothered by 40K is my mom. I think she thought it would be a phase I'd outgrow over the past 3 years. But she has seen some of the older guys I game with and was very surprised. But it makes me happy and is my money. More importantly, I still have money for food and bills and my girlfriend, so nobody can really say anything.


----------



## chris p (May 18, 2013)

im 33 played from when I was about 10 to around 13 or 14 now married with kids don't go out as much and calmed down a bit just started again about 6 months ago. my wife pokes a bit but only fun and I love it. only played with my brother so far who has always played, but have found a club close by and after going a few times will try a proper game. I guess my friends don't really know much about it but its no secret I read white dwarf at work and some black library stuff there are minis and paints etc all over my garage don't think anyone really cares. end f the day I think is cool.


----------



## Lord Hypnos (Oct 30, 2013)

I am 32 and got interested a longtime ago. With that said mainly older folks with the funds to pay for a decent army are into the hobby.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

^that or guys like me who cheese the hell out of things in order to save money on models:grin:

5 Nob Bikers with a Warboss for just 600PTS? Where do I sign?:grin:


----------



## lokyar (Apr 24, 2011)

i feel out of place a 17 here >.>.
ah well, fun is timeless and ageless. dont let anyone else tell you otherwise.


----------

